# So What Are YOU reading in 2019?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For reference:

The 2018 thread

The 2017 thread

The 2016 thread

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll Start: I'm finishing up a library book borrowed last year:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I read that one and enjoyed it. I am reading the Harry Potter series again.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Love Affairs of the Courts of Europe by Thornton Hall

This is one of those casual, put your feet up and rot your brain books. The author does a good job of rousing your interest in odd corners of history, and I enjoyed it. I'm currently working away at my third book by Hall.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Got the Muirwood Trilogy for Christmas by Jeff Wheeler.  Finished the first book The Wretched of Muirwood.  Enjoying book two The Blight of Muirwood.  Still have book 3 to look forward to The Scourge Of Muirwood.  So far the three books are very interesting.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Comedienne_ by V.G. Lee


----------



## Connie K (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm reading Ann Richards' Deadwood series. Fun, paranormal, romantic and fast moving. Just what a person needs after riding 2018's roller coaster. Whew, what fun now.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Unfinished Clue_ by Georgette Heyer


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am reading David Copperfield. To my great surprise it is utterly captivating. I've read it as a child, in translation and I think an abbreviated version. All those characters are amazing! How can anyone think "classics" are no longer relevant ?!


----------



## Pockets (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm reading the "Awaken the giant within"! - It's a great read!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_I, Claudius_ by Robert Graves


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Arlington County Library Big Book Club is reading _Middlemarch_ this winter. Just started .. first discussion is this evening.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Natasha Holme said:


> _I, Claudius_ by Robert Graves
> 
> That was a very good PBS series w/ Derek Jacobi years ago.


----------



## Nicole Chardenet (Mar 27, 2011)

Would post an image or a hyperlink but apparently I'm too much of a noob to figure it out thus far  Tried both buttons for this & neither of them worked, and my dinner's about to come off the stove so maybe another time!

"Mindset: The New Psychology of Success by Carol Dweck " is one of the best freakin' books I've read in a long while. She's referenced by motivational/success authors & leaders I follow like Travis Bradberry and Benjamin Hardy. She writes about 'fixed mindset' - loosely defined as the notion that ability/talent is more important than effort and that you either can do something or you can't, vs. growth mindset - the understanding that effort counts more than ability and that you can learn almost anything you want, and that the joy is in the journey rather than the outcome. I have a quote on my desk from Benjamin Hardy from one of his articles this past week - "Associate with people who look like your future, not your past." That's why I've returned to the KBoards as I embark upon a new project, and hope to learn a lot - and offer a lot - from and to others.

Nicole


----------



## Kate Loveton (Jan 22, 2019)

The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit by Sloan Wilson.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Me Before You_ by Jojo Moyes


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Book of Dave: A Revelation of the Recent Past and the Distant Future_ by Will Self


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Beggar Maid: Stories of Flo and Rose_ by Alice Munro


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Nonfiction account of pioneering in the 1850s by Miriam Colt Fascinating, but gruesome.



Written by Madeleine Kamman. The memoir bits are great.


----------



## neko90s (Feb 28, 2019)

I got a free PDF chapter 1 on their website https://triumphthroughtrialsbook.com/ then I purchased their book through Amazon.
Inspiring and uplifting interpretation through passages.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Blott on the Landscape_ by Tom Sharpe


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Rereading the Expanse right now because I got one of the books. Well, about to. The bookmark is in book one .


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I set myself a more realistic goal of reading 20 books this year. So far, I've read My Husband and I by Ingrid Seward (5 stars), Charles at 70 (2 stars), Lee Child 61 hours (4 stars), and Force of Nature by Jane Harper (4 stars). Currently reading The Wanted by Robert Crais.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been reading a lot of books about the American West these days. Recent ones that I've liked:

In the Early Days along the Overland Trail in Nebraska Territory, in 1852

Crossing the Plains, Days of '57 A Narrative of Early Emigrant Travel to California by the Ox-team Method

They have rather generic covers, so I've just posted links. I thought both of these books were solidly good. Anyone doing research about this time and place could learn a lot from these.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Right now, I'm reading four books. I'm in a bit of an indie fantasy binge.

Storm Glass by Jeff Wheeler

The Silver Sorceress by Alec Hutson

The Trial of Stone by Andy Peloquin

The City of Light by Will Wight

They're all very different books and quite enjoyable.


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

*Fiction*: I just finished Hanif Kureishi's "The Last Word" yesterday. The book is really about where a writer stands in the world--is the writer a maker of new worlds, who takes it upon herself to present uncomfortable experiential truths, or is the writer merely another person wanting to make a living, thereby having to please the crowds and the establishment? Presented as a young writer's attempts to chronicle the life of an older, more eminent writer, TLW explores the tensions between telling the truth and wanting to sell enough. Finally, it asks if the novel is a receding form, likely to become as obsolete as royalty-commissioned oil paintings.

*Non Fiction*: Just picked up "Culture As Given, Culture As Choice" by Dirk van der Elst. It's been a very interesting read so far. It urges readers to explore the extent to which our values and ideas are "our own." It shows how culture tends to influence nearly every sphere of human thought and action.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Last Days of California_ by Mary Miller, about a family who believe The Rapture is imminent.










_The Nature of Personal Reality_ by Jane Roberts


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

An Indian Winter by James Willard Schultz.

I am suspicious that this book may have been fiction instead of a nonfiction memoir like the author claimed (the author wrote a pile of fiction back in the day). Nonetheless, viewing it as fiction, it was unusually good, and I definitely enjoyed reading it. It's the sort of book that would be good for reading aloud to an older child. It reminded me of a Jack London adventure story.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Recently, I finished the following books.

Storm Glass by Jeff Wheeler. This was an enjoyable book, though it was definitely geared toward a younger audience than I expected going in. Good enough that I am looking to read the rest of the series at some point.

Dragon Storm and Dragon Rider by D.K. Holmberg. Now I have only one book left in the series. It's been a lot of fun. It won't win any literary awards, but Holmberg always provides the kind of comfort reads I enjoy. My only real issue is that I think he could sometimes use one more proofread before publishing.

City of Light by Will Wight. I really enjoyed this entire trilogy. I think fans of Sanderson will find a lot to like in Wight's incredibly creative magic system and action-packed plots.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm currently reading two books.

https://www.amazon.com/Destroyer-Squadron-23-Exploits-Arleigh-ebook/dp/B01LBX89NY/ref=sr_1_1?tag=bearm-20

https://www.amazon.com/Code-Girls-American-Secretly-Readers-ebook/dp/B079L5VP84/ref=sr_1_2?tag=bearm-20


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor_ by Adam Kay










It's hilarious. I love this book.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm currently reading "Sarah" by Marek Halter.  I'd never heard of him before but I like historical novels and especially those from so long ago and this showed up a few weeks ago on Bookbub on sale so I bought it.  I began reading it a few days ago on a whim and I'm glad I did.

It's about Sarah, the wife of Abraham.  If any of you are familiar with Genesis you may know about them. 

It began in Ur and at first I got a little discouraged.  It was so full of tiny details about their clothing and their rituals and their rooms and their decor that I began to wonder if there was going to be a story.  The descriptive writing was well done but it's not what I was looking for.  And then came the story.  And what a story!

I haven't read this page before so I read the posts before mine before I posted.  I haven't read many of the books mentioned but I have read "I, Claudius" many years ago and then again 3 or 4 years ago.  I have the Derek Jacobi mini-series but I haven't watched it.  "I, Claudius" was a fascinating story.  It's the one that got me interested in reading more novels about Roman history.  Another really excellent book on Roman history is Mika Waltari's "The Roman".  It would be hard to say which of those was the better book.  That one is about the Roman who managed the feeding of the Christians to the lions.  That's really only a small part of the book but it's one I'll never forget.  I didn't realize till I read that that that only happened once.  I did a bit of reading about it after this book and sure enough, it was really a one time event.  I'd always thought it was a daily occurance.

Mika Waltari was a pretty amazing writer.  He wrote in Finnish and from what I've read the English translations are somewhat abridged but I've only read those translations and they're among my favorite books.  I don't know what I'm missing.  I had a friend from Finland in college who read them in Finnish and he told me I was missing quite a bit.

I've also read "The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit".  In my teens and 20s I read everything I could find by Sloan Wilson.  I was in my teens when I read that one and then years later when I heard the movie was going to be on TV I read it again before watching the movie.  It wasn't my favorite Sloan Wilson book but it was one of the good ones.  In those days he had a reputation for writing somewhat tawdry books but he was a good enough writer to make very good tawdry books.  Kind of like Fannie Hurst or Grace Metalious.

Barry


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Stig of the Dump_ by Clive King


----------



## donowens (Apr 27, 2019)

Finally, I went to a bookstore to buy this book by Walter Isaacson. And the book is amazing. It's full of interesting details of Benjamin's life. I'm reading it with pleasure.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm now reading a biography of Frank Hamer. Very well researched and written. Very interesting.

https://www.amazon.com/Texas-Ranger-Frank-Killed-Bonnie-ebook/dp/B0166SEUTQ/ref=sr_1_1?tag=bearm-20


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

_The Drop_ by Dennis Lehane. After watching the movie multiple times, and listening to the commentary (director and writer), I bought the book and I highly recommend it.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Beartown (Bjornstad #1) by Fredrik Backman 2016 on the Kindle Paperwhite:










got a hardcover copy of this one, which i can pick up and put down easily:


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Machines Like Me, Ian McEwan (2019).


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Coming Out Atheist_ by Greta Christina










An interesting read for someone who lives in the UK, where believing in God is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Accidental Further Adventures of the Hundred-Year-Old Man_ by Jonas Jonasson


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Saturday, Ian McEwan (2006) on the new PW4.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

A Bride Goes West (Women of the West) by Nannie Alderson

Western scholar J. Frank Dobie once said that there weren't many accounts written in the 1800s by women that document cowboy life on the range, and he thought Nannie Alderson's was one of the very best. I certainly enjoyed reading it.


----------



## WC John (Mar 11, 2019)

Currently reading, Bernard Cornwell's, Death Of Kings.


Uhtred can't do right for doing wrong. 

I know that feeling very well.


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

I. Asimov: A Memoir


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

We Got the Neutron Bomb: The Untold Story of L.A. Punk



Scar Tissue

I just finished both of these books, and they were both pretty good, but for the wrong reasons. If you want to know how to make a mess of your life, read these.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

just finished

The Travelling Cat Chronicles, Hiro Arikawa, Philip Gabriel (Translator) 2012










starting The Winds of War (The Henry Family #1), Herman Wouk 1971










Started a top 10 and beyond list for 2019:

01 Beartown (Bjornstad #1) by Fredrik Backman, Neil Smith (Translator) 2016
02 Pachinko, Min Jin Lee 2017
03 Saturday, Ian McEwan 2006
04 Spearhead: An American Tank Gunner, His Enemy, and a Collision of Lives In World War II, Adam Makos 2019 
05 Victim Without a Face (Fabian Risk, #1), Stefan Ahnhem Rachel Willson-Broyles 2014
06 Where'd You Go, Bernadette, Maria Semple 2012


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

H7Py49 said:


> Started a top 10 and beyond list for 2019:
> 
> 01 Beartown (Bjornstad #1) by Fredrik Backman, Neil Smith (Translator) 2016


Ooh, another rec of _Beartown_. Adding to my TBR


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Women Invent the Future: A Science Fiction Anthology_ by Madeline Ashby, Anne Charnock, Molly Flatt, Cassandra Khaw, Becky Chambers, Liz Williams, Walidah Imarisha


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Turbulent Term of Tyke Tiler_ by Gene Kemp










_Jesus Lied - He Was Only Human_ by CJ Werleman


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Lights Out: Sleep, Sugar, and Survival, by T.S. Wiley, Bent Formby (2000). The second best book on sleep I've read recently (#1 Dr. Matthew Walker's Why We Sleep).

_When we don't get enough sleep in sync with seasonal light exposure, we fundamentally alter a balance of nature that has been programmed into our physiology since day one. This delicate biological rhythm rules the hormones and neurotransmitters that determine appetite, fertility, and mental and physical health. When we rely on artificial light to extend our day until 11 p.m., midnight, and beyond, we fool our bodies into living in a perpetual state of summer. Anticipating the scarce food supply and forced inactivity of winter, our bodies begin storing fat and slowing metabolism to sustain us through the months of hibernation and hunger that never arrive. Our own survival instinct, honed over millennia, is now killing us._


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Tea Girl of Hummingbird Lane, Lisa See 2017.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Bees, Laline Paull 2014.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished Road To Huertgen, Forest in Hell by Paul Boesch, a Silver Star recipient. It's a 6 stars work that is really well written and gives an interesting look at a difficult campaign.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chestnut Street, Maeve Binchy 2014.


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

_Some Like It Hot-Buttered_ by *Jeffrey Cohen*.

Who wouldn't love to own and operate an old movie theater and show classic comedy films? Clever and funny writing in what feels a lot like a cozy mystery.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Lonely Boy: Tales from a Sex Pistol


Lobotomy: Surviving the Ramones

Both these books are depressing reads. It's regrettable to find out that bands I like are a lot more dysfunctional than I thought. Jones' book is good, but Dee Dee's is rather shaky. Dee Dee appears to have been less able to deal with his awful childhood than Jones.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Mother-in-Law_ by Sally Hepworth


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Late Show (Renee Ballard #1), Michael Connelly 2017.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Beartown_ by Fredrik Backman


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

^ Loved Beartown!

The 2nd best read of the year to date:

01 The Tea Girl of Hummingbird Lane, Lisa See 2017
02 Beartown (Bjornstad #1) by Fredrik Backman, Neil Smith (Translator) 2016
03 Pachinko, Min Jin Lee 2017
04 Saturday, Ian McEwan 2006
05 Chestnut Street, Maeve Binchy 2014
06 Spearhead: An American Tank Gunner, His Enemy, and a Collision of Lives In World War II, Adam Makos 2019 
07 The Bees, Laline Paull 2014
08 The Dinner, Herman Koch 2009
09 Lights Out: Sleep, Sugar, and Survival, T.S. Wiley, Bent Formby 2000
10 Victim Without a Face (Fabian Risk, #1), Stefan Ahnhem Rachel Willson-Broyles 2014
11 Where'd You Go, Bernadette, Maria Semple 2012

Finished










and immediately started


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Spearhead is on my TBR shortlist.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

LDB said:


> Spearhead is on my TBR shortlist.


I'm all for avoiding *spoilers* - so save these links to view / read after you've finished!






http://www.adammakos.com/spearhead-book.html


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

^ best book I've read all year (so far)...

just started:


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Unoffendable_ by Brant Hansen


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

A fun sci-fi series




Not everyone can be a space marine. Some people are accountants...

Then I read


and just finished

I hadn't read this before. It's only $1.99 right now. Very good intrigue. I think I may just go find his other spy novels, which I probably had read a long time ago.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

NanD said:


> Then I read


I'm on the wait list..., how was it?


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

NanD said:


> A fun sci-fi series
> 
> Not everyone can be a space marine. Some people are accountants...


There are also lawyers -- have you seen the Star Lawyers books by Tom Shepherd?
I've only read a prequel that I got free from a mail-list, but it looks like fun.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

re Where the Crawdads Sing


H7Py49 said:


> I'm on the wait list..., how was it?


It was better than expected. I thought it was just going to be a coming-of-age story, and it was about that but also there was a murder mystery in the area. The beginning flips back and forth between past and present, which then just merges into the present. The main character turns into a very intelligent woman. I didn't guess the "who dunnit" until the very end.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Fogeydc said:


> There are also lawyers -- have you seen the Star Lawyers books by Tom Shepherd?
> I've only read a prequel that I got free from a mail-list, but it looks like fun.


No I haven't seen those; I'll have to go look. Thanks!


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

NanD said:


> re Where the Crawdads SingIt was better than expected.


Thank you.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Dear John, I Love Jane: Women Write About Leaving Men for Women_ by Candace Walsh and Laura André


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

Currently reading:

1. "The Body" by Hanif Kureishi -- Just began reading this last night. Have only read one short story (_Face to Face With You_). Will perhaps post a review when I finish.
2. "Principles of Macroeconomics" by Gregory Mankiw -- It is accessible and resourceful, thankfully.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just finished. Excellent! Nine stories... all gems. He also wrote _Stories of Your Life and Others_, the title story of which was the basis for the movie Arrival (2016).

Exhalation, Ted Chiang 2019 350 started 7-6-19
The Merchant and the Alchemist's Gate
Exhalation
What's Expected of Us
The Lifecycle of Software Objects
Dacey's Patent Automatic Nanny
The Truth of Fact, The Truth of Feeling
The Great Silence
Ophalos
Anxiety is the Dizziness of Freedom


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

no kindle at any library - 549 page hardcover it is!


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Working my way through Phil Rickman's Merrily Watkins series, currently on book 6.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## ShannonHumphrey (May 9, 2016)

H7Py49 said:


> Just finished. Excellent! Nine stories... all gems. He also wrote _Stories of Your Life and Others_, the title story of which was the basis for the movie Arrival (2016).
> 
> Anxiety is the Dizziness of Freedom


This last one actually sounds really interesting. Where is this because I don't see it on Amazon as anything other than a coffee mug??


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

ShannonHumphrey said:


> This last one actually sounds really interesting. Where is this because I don't see it on Amazon as anything other than a coffee mug??


here you go - Exhalation


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

short story collection...


----------



## foreigntrees (Jul 11, 2019)

Currently finishing this trilogy up, before switching over to some of the Night Vale releases


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

Actually, this is a reread since I received the book as a gift many years ago. Many of my books have been stored away for so long that it's a treat to rediscover some of my favorites.

Filled with Froud's illustrations of 'preserved' fairy folk, it is delightfully disturbing and twistedly touching.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

started_ Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance_ and put it down after 24 pages.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

H7Py49 said:


> started_ Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance_ and put it down after 24 pages.


Loved that book. But then, I was a bit of a stoner when I read it 23 years ago. ...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Power_ by Naomi Alderman










_Dancing Wu Li Masters: An Overview of the New Physics_ by Gary Zukav


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Name Is Lucy Barton (Amgash #1), Elizabeth Strout 2016.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

just finished:

Anything Is Possible (Amgash #2), Elizabeth Strout 2017










started:


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Elvis Cole #18 / Joe Pike #7. I'll get back to Abide by Me later.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to an author event this evening with Robert Crais. I really like the Elvis and Joe characters.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Sacred Art of Stealing_ by Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

starting the Kate Shackleton seires.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_And Every Morning the Way Home Gets Longer and Longer_ by Fredrik Backman


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Where'd You Go, Bernadette_ by Maria Semple


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Wake Up, Sir!_ by Jonathan Ames


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## linchenceto90 (Sep 5, 2019)

I started reading it yesterday and so far I like the book a lot !









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Woman in the Window_ by A.J. Finn


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Re-reading The Expanse, halfway through Cibola Burn right now.


----------



## Betty Blast (Sep 3, 2019)

I loved the show, The Expanse. I just finished _House Rules_ by Jodi Picoult.


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

The books are much better - there's stuff in them that they just couldn't do on a TV budget.


----------



## Betty Blast (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks Jennifer! I'll have to check out _The Expanse_ series next.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Still Life with Woodpecker_ by Tom Robbins


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Shady Characters: The Secret Life of Punctuation, Symbols & Other Typographical Marks_ by Keith Houston


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Fatherland_ by Robert Harris


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Keeping You a Secret_ by Julie Anne Peters


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Heart's Invisible Furies_ by John Boyne


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Put down Truman and Red Metal to knock this one out:


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Renee Ballard #3, Harry Bosch #22


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Left Hand of Darkness_ by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

^ Love that book.

Started:


----------



## Danielo (Oct 31, 2019)

I am reading *The Lost World* by Arthur Conan Doyle









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9C2D2T


----------



## Ian Coates (Dec 29, 2014)

Just finished reading Dictator by Tom Cain. Brilliant thriller... action and tension from the first page to the last without let-up. A great read.

The hero's an assassin with a bit of a conscience - i.e. only prepared to take a job where the victim is a "nasty piece of work" and the world would be better off without them. He finds himself involved in a power struggle in a small African state with a job to remove its highly corrupt leader. But there's more going on than he realises...


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The Other Side of the Night: The Carpathia, the Californian and the Night the Titanic was Lost

I thought this book was a solid work that contrasted the actions of the two vessels fairly well. One was the hero, and the other, the goat. However, this is basically a coldblooded examination of why the Californian failed to help the Titanic rather than a book that detailed the dramatics of why the Carpathia did.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hilarious. Sort of Elvis Cole in Florida lol. This is Andrew Yancy #1. Can't wait to read #2 - Razor Girl.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Loved it.



Natasha Holme said:


> _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Andrew Yancy #2


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_A Ladder to the Sky_ by John Boyne


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Mrs. Hudson and the Spirits' Curse_ by Martin Davies


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Simon vs. the **** Sapiens Agenda_ by Becky Albertalli


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Art of Racing in the Rain_ by Garth Stein


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Natasha Holme said:


> _The Art of Racing in the Rain_ by Garth Stein


I read this a while back and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> I read this a while back and really enjoyed it.


It's a bit special, isn't it. I'm taking lots of notes


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_My Lovely Wife_ by Samantha Downing


----------

